# cloud'd eye



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

today when i was cleanin my fish tank i come to see one of my piranha's eyes cloud'd with white stuff i thought something was stuck there but i was wrong. the other eye is startin to cloud too? i add'd some salt but not to much cause i dunno what the right ammount is. i also have no car to go around to buy anything for my piranhas eyes? what do i do? how much time do i have before it goes to the point where theres no return? it doesnt seem to be so bad... i need help =T


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

i just checkd again and it looks like its starting to grow on another piranha =T wtf do i do


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

could be stress. i have got alot of p's that have clouded eye. it could also be a result of ammonia in the tank. what are you water parameters? have you been doing regular water changes?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would add salt to the tank and do a water change


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

It could be ammonia burn or popeye. Check your water parameters and post us some pics if you can.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

i dunno what realy to do. i turnd off my heater, i put more salt in there. i keep the lights off now. n it seems like they fight even more now. i never had this problem before. i had them for over an year startin from when they where bout dime size's, this eye crap is startin to annoy the sh*t out of me


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its hard to tell with those pics.

what i would do. is a 20% water change. adding warmer water. bringing your tank temp to around 82-83. if it already isnt at that temp. then add some aquarium salt. that will kill any of the diseases in your tank/ and or on your fish. your fish will start to swim around because the salt will give him that soothing feel and lower some of his stress. hope that helps. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I had the same problem 4 days ago







i was going nuts i believe the build up of all the crap that my plecos did which resulted ammonia burns to my manueli left eye. I didn't panic though







all i did was did water change 20%. Added melafix of course and raise the temp to 84(Never used any other meds except pimafix and melaficx for all of my piranhas). As i was saying the next day it started heal slowly with that i drained the water with all the mess of my manny and plecos made 30%. At that time the water level is nearly half, thus saves my meds so i added some melafix following the direction of amount and added salt as well, with 1 tsp. of salt per 10 gal( I do this before work). After work, i added 30% of water to replenish the water. By morning i repeated the same procedure, and you'll see results within a week. Mine healed in 4 days :nod:
Make sure to check your water parameters, observe its behaviour and its movements its a must for you to do this to prevent your fish from dying.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

well i went to petco. today n found out that my piranha has fungus, i bought all the stuff that cures fungus or what not. im just hoping for the best now.... btw its always good to have plecos. this all happen'd right after my piranha at my pleco after 1 long year. ( they seem to eat up all does leftovers fungus type of sh*t) n e ways im hopeing my piranha pulls through....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thats not popeye... i had 3 fish die because of popeye


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

its starting to heal, almost all the white stuff fell off his body, just has a cut to heal now, and his eyes, ( eyes also heal'd up alot )


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's good news.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

I havent had those problems yet knock on wood but if I ever do thanks for the info..


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

> I havent had those problems yet knock on wood but if I ever do thanks for the info..
> 
> 
> > all i can say is its not bout luck =/ sorry to say , its about how good u take kare of your piranhas, n i lack'd that to start off with =/ trail n error i guess... lesson learn, here some pictures of my tank, doin a 100% water change, dont worry im not stupid enough to put my piranhas in right away imma wait bout 2 days =/ still hoping for the best for my sick piranhas :] doin everything i can, n now its up to them..
> ...


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

sigh.............. yesterday i cleand my tank, n i left my piranha in a big ass bucket for the night till my tank was done cycleing. today i try'd to transfer them n i found 1 of my 4 piranhas eyes WHITEEEEEEEE, the other 3 is doing good but my other 2 piranhas are now sick, 1 is almost done healing, but now i got this one to take kare of.. why is this happening................................................... does anyone know whats wrong with my piranha, PETCO. said it was funges, but i dont think it is, nothings wrong with his body.... just his eye... sighhhhhhhhhhh heres some pictures... help me out guys...........


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

here are the other healthy 3 that are swiming around in there new cleannnnnnnnnn home


----------

